# Slang -- current word for Pervert



## Woodroam (May 25, 2011)

*Perv? Is there another slang word or spelling for this? What word would this brother use when his sister walked in on him?*

*“Dad?” she called. There was no answer. She went back to Michael’s room and opened the door. Michael was sitting on the side of the bed wearing nothing but his underwear which had a noticeable bulge.*
*“God damn it! Don’t you knock? Or are you just a perv?” He pulled his bedspread over his lap and glared at her.*
*Karolyn’s face turned crimson. She looked down to avert her eyes. “I thought you were still in bed. Do you know where dad went?”*


----------



## seigfried007 (May 25, 2011)

Most people don't like o draw attention to their.. *ahem* self-pleasurings and bulges. 

Perv, pervert, freak, gross, nasty like that. The first two sentences work great by themselves though.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Seigfried. Perv works in that context. Usually Perv is an insult directed toward males, not females, but assuming that Michael is a teenager, he probably has limited experience with sexual language and could use it incorrectly. Or more precisely, Michael has probably been using sexual language for many years but until recently he did not really know what he was talking about. He was probably throwing the word Perv around when he was eight years old, but at that age he did not really know what a pervert was. Micheal is more sexually aware now than he was in the past, but he is still inexperienced and still makes mistakes.


----------



## SeverinR (May 26, 2011)

Perv is what my daughters and their friends use.


----------



## Woodroam (May 26, 2011)

Yes, these fraternal twins are thirteen. Michael recently quit being an alter server, and switched from a Catholic high school to public school. Neither are sexually experienced but both have been exposed to school yard slang. Thanks for the help.


----------

